# Sticky  Crisis & Suicide Hotlines - 1-800-273-8255



## ThoughtOnFire

*1-800-273-8255*










International suicide hotlines:

Suicide Hotlines - Suicide.org! Suicide Hotlines - Suicide.org! Suicide Hotlines - Suicide.org!

Crisis hotlines by country:

List of suicide crisis lines - Wikipedia

Suicide Prevention Lifeline *Chat Link*:

Lifeline Chat






*1-800-273-8255*


----------

